# I logged out of my Ninendo account save, and can’t sign in to start over



## Zeryphis (Jun 23, 2021)

I decided I wanted to start over on pocket camp, after linking my Nintendo account. I played an unlinked game for a while, and realized that I couldn’t link my account anymore. I already tried to get my data back, and it only gave me the data from the unlinked account. Is there a way to get back in to my linked game?


----------



## your local goomy (Jun 23, 2021)

Maybe try uninstalling and re-installing the app? When you open the reinstalled app, it should ask whether or not you want to log in using a Nintendo account, I believe. I uninstall and reinstall PC as my interest in it fluctuates, and I'm always able to log into my Nintendo account then.


----------

